

HBC: Hierarchical Bayes Compiler - morpheism
http://www.cs.utah.edu/~hal/HBC/

======
andreyf
This seems like the path languages will come to evolve in. Especially with the
advent of "cloud computing", I imagine a compiler which distributes processing
among a remote resources can use a combination of a large company's internal
code base and open source code to train ML algorithms can either provide
either great code completion or build entire "ambiguous languages".

~~~
tb
I don't know if you misunderstood or just didn't read the linked page, but
this is a compiler for hierarchical Bayesian models, not a compiler that uses
Bayesian inference in the process of compiling, neat as that would be.

~~~
andreyf
Guilty - I opened it in a separate tab to read later (and just got home).

------
jimbokun
Looks very cool. Anyone actually use this?

I'm thinking that looking at the compiled code for some of the example models
might actually be a good way to learn more about Hierarchical Bayesian models.

